# Two Great Videos



## K9Kirk (Mar 15, 2020)

These are the two videos that helped me more with birding and just photography in general than any other videos and they're from the master himself, Arthur Morris. They are easy to understand and very interesting videos as well, well worth the whole watch of each for anyone struggling with taking consistently good pictures. Enjoy!


----------

